# Job in Norway



## franklahti

Hi, 
we are looking for beton/concrete workers interested in high paid jobs here in Norway. We currently hav approx. 100 openings.
If interested please write to:

Frank Lahti
Konstali Bemanning As
mail: [email protected]


----------



## ProWallGuy

Moved to the Help Wanted forum.


----------



## JNC

Hi
Myself and a couple more people may be interested, its our line of work.
Where in Norway? Hourly rate? Accomodation? Etc. 
Thanks


----------



## franklahti

*Jobs in Norway*

Hi,

we have several openings throughout Norway. From Oslo in the south to Tromsø in the northern parts of Norway (just above the arctic Circle).

Hourly rate is 152,5 Nok (approx 17,5 €), 
plus compensation for being absent from home of 30,5 Nok pr hour ( approx 3,5€) 
plus compensation for food, papers and phone of 140 Nok (approx 16,5 €) pr day and free housing.

If you find this interesting please send forward your resume to
[email protected]

Best regards

Frank Lahti


----------



## Rick.H

just sent you an email :thumbsup:



franklahti said:


> Hi,
> we are looking for beton/concrete workers interested in high paid jobs here in Norway. We currently hav approx. 100 openings.
> If interested please write to:
> 
> Frank Lahti
> Konstali Bemanning As
> mail: [email protected]


----------



## JNC

Rick.H said:


> just sent you an email :thumbsup:


Yeah me too mate, still waiting!
Let me know will ya if you hear owt?
Thanks


----------



## Grumpyplumber

franklahti said:


> Hi,
> 
> we have several openings throughout Norway. From Oslo in the south to Tromsø in the northern parts of Norway (just above the arctic Circle).
> 
> Hourly rate is 152,5 Nok (approx 17,5 €),
> plus compensation for being absent from home of 30,5 Nok pr hour ( approx 3,5€)
> plus compensation for food, papers and phone of 140 Nok (approx 16,5 €) pr day and free housing.
> 
> If you find this interesting please send forward your resume to
> [email protected]
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Frank Lahti


*For those not aware, it appears a "nok" is about 12 cents...maybe a little more. 152.5+30.5 X .12 = 21.96*
*If I'm wrong, please correct me.*


----------



## Rick.H

€19,23 as it goes:thumbup:



Grumpyplumber said:


> *For those not aware, it appears a "nok" is about 12 cents...maybe a little more. 152.5+30.5 X .12 = 21.96*
> *If I'm wrong, please correct me.*


----------



## Rick.H

aint heard naff all all either mate....reckon its a wind up..(((




JNC said:


> Yeah me too mate, still waiting!
> Let me know will ya if you hear owt?
> Thanks


----------



## Rick.H

aint heard naff all either mate....think its a wind up ((




JNC said:


> Yeah me too mate, still waiting!
> Let me know will ya if you hear owt?
> Thanks


----------



## JNC

Frank, i reckon your having a laarf here!:jester:
Do yer want blokes or not?


----------



## JNC

He must have recruited enough from the Polish forum, he was advertising there as well!


----------

